
Fitbit to Buy Pebble (YC W11) - _pius
https://www.theinformation.com/fitbit-to-buy-pebble
======
jerdog
Anyone have the text of this? The site is pay to read

~~~
runesoerensen
Another user shared the text here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076836)

The story is a bit light on details and it seems no sources went on record.
Perhaps it'd be better if the title reflected that it's just a rumor at this
point.

